

What Anonymous Cops Are Saying Online About the Eric Garner Grand Jury - juanplusjuan
http://www.vice.com/read/what-anonymous-cops-are-saying-about-the-eric-garner-grand-jury-1205

======
PhantomGremlin
Police have been using choke holds without repercussions for many years. And
being incredibly arrogant about it. Here's an astonishing story from Portland
Oregon, albeit 29 years old[1]:

    
    
       On the day the dead man, Lloyd D. Stevenson,
       a father of five and a Marine Corps veteran,
       was buried in Willamette National Cemetery,
       two Portland police officers were suspended
       for selling T-shirts with the message:
       ''Don't Choke 'Em. Smoke 'Em.'' In police slang,
       ''smoke'' means shoot to death. 
    

[1] [http://www.nytimes.com/1985/05/05/us/blacks-protest-choke-
ho...](http://www.nytimes.com/1985/05/05/us/blacks-protest-choke-hold-death-
in-oregon.html)

